# How to properly finish a cleat hitch



## richg99 (Jun 10, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaF9lFn0Inw


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 10, 2018)

Good to know. Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Jun 10, 2018)

I used that cleat hitch MANY times, we did it slightly different by finishing it off with 2 locking hitches, one on each end of the cleat. I still use that as the only way I ever tie up to a dock where there are cleats, I don't believe we ever had a small boat in extremely foul weather conditions come loose due to not being tied down properly. It worked then as well as now, why change!


----------



## richg99 (Jun 10, 2018)

I agree that more is better.

Yesterday, I was helping an old guy get off of a boat. He wrapped the dockline around; criss-crossed the line a few times, and attempted to step off. Sure enough his "hitch" came undone. 

The boat drifted back and if I hadn't pulled him up, he would have taken a swim.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 10, 2018)

ONE locking hitch is all that is needed .. it will hold during a hurricane ... less the cleat will be torn off the dock!


----------



## overboard (Jun 10, 2018)

No doubt one will, but the cleats we were tying up to were probably 2' long and we were using about 1-1 1/2" nylon rope, never saw a cleat get ripped off during gale force winds, those suckers were really welded on to the barge that we worked off of! :lol: That's the way we were taught to secure the 10 small boats that we ran in the North Atlantic, maybe just an added safety precaution.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 10, 2018)

overboard said:


> No doubt one will ....


I know, you raise good points and on that, yeah ... I’d probably add the 2nd locking loop too! 

It is just when I see THREE on a 10’ dinghy that I flip out, haha!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 10, 2018)

The Captain in the video does a good job explaining. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jun 10, 2018)

He explains it well for sure, but can he do it fast?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWYgcgkreoI


----------



## ppine (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks Capt Tom 
Two half hitches and don't lock the line. 
I like watching people that work around boats every day. When they handles lines they do it standing up. No bending over. Very impressive.


----------

